# **** Merry Christmas PT ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Merry Christmas to everyone here at Predatortalk.

Have a great holiday season.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for putting that on here Cat, Merry Christmas to one and all. Be safe out there.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wishing All a Very Merry Christmas and a safe and wonderfull time to all!!!

From Big D


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all. Be safe and enjoy the time with friends and family.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

* :smiley-chores018: MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE! :smiley-chores018:*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

*Merry Christmas to the Predator Talk Family. Be safe !*


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Xmas everyone!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

da-ni-s-ta-yo-hi-hv!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

*Gesegnete Weihnachten und ein glückliches neues Jahr!*


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am sure Dani's family is not proud that he has contracted that at this time of year.

Please keep this family oriented and in a positive atmosphere!

You are allowed to also talk about fleas on your dog and Merry Ho Ho's


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Also please do not discuss politics in the forums.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Fleas on your dog ! Next week..... Fleas on your huevos !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Merry Christmas y'all


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Merry christmas to all


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Merry xmas guys


----------



## Spanky (Apr 8, 2010)

Merry Christmas to one and all.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Merry Christmas Spanky and :welcome:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

220swift said:


> da-ni-s-ta-yo-hi-hv!





220swift said:


> *Gesegnete Weihnachten und ein glückliches neues Jahr!*


I guess I should have explained before. The first being "Merry Christmas" in the Cherokee language and the second being "Merry Christmas and Happy New Year" in the German language. Both language's being my ancestral native languages. The Cherokee on my mother's side and the German on my father's side. I've only recently started (6 weeks ago) on online Cherokee language course through the Nation.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Now that would make better sense!! Still sorry to here about Dani. :sorry2:


----------

